# CoD4 ownz and how.!!



## Hitboxx (Nov 22, 2007)

Just got CoD4 and hit it online., I was totally blown away, what an experience, so much depth in the gameplay, the ranks, the unlockables and all..dammit, I'm so in love with it 

This is the best online shooter out there as of today, period. (atleast in my opinion)

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0005.jpg*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0003.jpg*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0001.jpg*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0000.jpg


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

What are the system requirements??
Btw, how much bandwidth will be used if i play this game ol for 1 hour?


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 22, 2007)

Read the review -> *www.worthplaying.com/article.php?sid=47725

Requirements are pretty scalable I think, was pleasantly surprised because the loading times of both CoD2 and this appeared almost the same on my system.

My config : C2D 6600, 2GB RAM, nVidia Quadro GfX, Creative Live 5.1 Sound.

Edit: Not sure about bandwidth but I'm on 512kpbs unlimited.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 22, 2007)

COD4 simply is awesome.thats enough said


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Nov 22, 2007)

^agreed but im not playing MP. I love CS and Tf2 ...rite now addicted to TF2


----------



## sam9s (Nov 23, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> Just got CoD4 and hit it online., I was totally blown away, what an experience, so much depth in the gameplay, the ranks, the unlockables and all..dammit, I'm so in love with it
> 
> This is the best online shooter out there as of today, period. (atleast in my opinion)



Completely agree on the online experience....I played FEAR online and as you said even I was blown away form it. I am about to get COD4 (downloading under progress). How is the single player??



			
				nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> What are the system requirements??
> Btw, how much bandwidth will be used if i play this game ol for 1 hour?



nvidia, its not only the bandwidth, more important is the response time or latency which we also called ping........latency measures round-trip network communication delays. A network with latence anything less than 400ms would give playble frame rates. Lesser the better. 
Here click on the link below, it will calculate your Latency and your bandwidth as well. If you have any figure less than 300ms in the Max Pause title you should be fine even with a 128kbps connection. Make sure you have Java installed before u run the test.

*speed.tn.airtelbroadband.in/

Hope this helps....


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 23, 2007)

In a game like this, do you expect single player to be any lower in the experience? It's very very good, though the story is fictional, the events, the characters(nice nostalgia to serve under Captain Price again.,) and the gameplay makes everything worth it. And TBH, I felt a little sad during the game(play it to know it, no spoilers here) and one mission in particular is downright scary.

Don't miss out, I recommend to first finish off the single player element and then move on to multiplayer.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh boy, just can't get enough of this, this is the real deal, I'm already giving it Game OF The YEAR, Halo 3 killer on xbox and possibly UT3 killer too. No two ways about it, I'm a big UT fanboy, been in many clans and matches all these years but ever since CoD was released, I knew I felt it would be a competitor and now, the time has come, CoD4 is all set to become the mighty King, what a game 

(..don't believe me, search the net.) [Eat it.., halo and orange box, in your face!!]

More screenies::

My progress so far
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/rank.jpg

My preferred class
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/perk.jpg

Some more winning matches
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0082.jpg
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0079.jpg
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0068.jpg
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0066.jpg

Why aren't any Indians interested in this game? Yeah I know all play single player and rave about it, but its the multiplayer that rocks.

Anyone interested in setting up a server here? Can be a pub on weekends I guess


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 25, 2007)

^^yea i will be there once i assemble my new system .
in ut2004 multilayer  some times i hav seen Indians,but Singapore servers are always vacant,so i have to play in high ping severs


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 3, 2007)

Finally reached the highest rank of Commander 

Took me 1 Day 9 Hrs 51 Min. All unlocked and a bonus Gold Desert Eagle.

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Clipboard01.jpg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 3, 2007)

To begin  with i am very new to online multi player games. To say the truth i have never ever played one except from day before yesterday..i installed cod4 and played single player..and wanted to try multi player...
I have no words to explain how superb it was...for a  person playing only single player games for nearly 5 years..this one was out of my world..

And particularly this game is superb.

On which server yöü guys play..
I play in some singapore server...dont know the exact name.
I play through xfire...
Please tell me a server where we can all compete...

And i reached 17 rank.dont know the name..

And let this thread be renamed as OFFICIAL CALL OF DUTY 4 

And lets start posting more about this.


My verdict...

10/10


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 3, 2007)

Note down the ip in the above screens Naveen, its an Australian server I believe, name, ah yeah, GamingSA, all gametypes, TDM, S&D, Sabotage etc.

I tried the Singapore servers, but they are a mess, unruly players, no Punkbuster, hence hackers get into it, and no admin to monitor the gameplay. I ping around 180 on gamingSA, though high, but ok, I've mastered the art of high pings long back 

Edit: BTW, welcome to the online hell(or heaven as you see it fit)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 3, 2007)

What is a punkbuster?

Does your servers where yöü play need original key?

Pm me ...


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 4, 2007)

just finished the game.now moving to multiplayer


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> What is a punkbuster?
> 
> Does your servers where yöü play need original key?
> 
> Pm me ...



punkbuster is used to prevent cheat in games

same cd key is caught up and cheating players are kicked out.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow thats nice...about punkbuster...

(Opps i got 17 rank on multiplayer .... Online...)


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 4, 2007)

^ yeah punkbuster is a nice tool..anyone finished single player mode?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 4, 2007)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> ^ yeah punkbuster is a nice tool..anyone finished single player mode?


 Here here right here, finished it some days before, sailing through the easy and normal modes, but fought a bit in the veteran kind, very entertaining 

Now kicking those Fosterians arse


----------



## denso (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree! The game kicks a%$


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 4, 2007)

in my opinion COD4>>>>>>>>Crysis as far as the gameplay is concerned.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 4, 2007)

In my opinion COD4>>>>>>>>*Everything* as far as the gameplay is concerned.


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 4, 2007)

^ agreed 

and the only reason i think behind its not being a 10/10 game is its a little smaller single player mode.though for me its the best game i ever played after Far Cry.

On Gamespot--

The single-player campaign is over in a flash, but the high quality of that campaign and its terrific multiplayer options make Call of Duty 4 a fantastic package.

Full Review here-
*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/callofd...t=convert&om_clk=gssummary&tag=summary;review


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 5, 2007)

I dont like gamespot nowadays.. As yöü know they get money and write review.
I usually see the users point..on the side..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 6, 2007)

Hopefully my Xbox360 copy will arrive on Monday. I am just itching to jump into the multiplayer part. Have to be content with duking it out in CoD3 till then.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's a video of a 6 minute session I had yesterday on the Australian server. (.. No sound and low res.. ) [sorry, no time to edit and add some music, in future maybe!]
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA-3SNNSCr4
And yes, thats my name on top of the scorecard


----------



## navino87 (Dec 8, 2007)

COD4 was really great.... But very short singleplayer... I finished the game in 2 day after the release of the game in net... Now iam playing  the game in MP mode... Truely speeking tis is my first experience in MP... Its mind blowing... I cant stop playing...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^edit it out before mods have a look at it buddy.

Anyways Can I play COD4 multiplayer on 256kbps broadband connection?


----------



## navino87 (Dec 8, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^edit it out before mods have a look at it buddy.
> 
> Anyways Can I play COD4 multiplayer on 256kbps broadband connection?



fine ... Ya u can... Even iam using 256kbps unlimited... But in some servers u might get "tis server is only for low ping users" msg...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^oh ok.Thanks.

Pming you.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 8, 2007)

found this

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Retail 1.3 Patch

*blog5.exofire.net/blog/?p=15


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 8, 2007)

Already installed the patch, once a patch is available, the game automatically gives an option called 'Autoupdate' in the main menu.

Thanks for the link here anyways.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 8, 2007)

ya .. just now installed it and lost my ranks.. but it was my fault.... u know y...


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 27, 2007)

*How cool is this*.., the developers released a winter map for _*Christmas*_   [..available with patch 1.4..]


*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0202.jpg 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0203.jpg

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0199.jpg 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0201.jpg

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0206.jpg 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/shot0204.jpg​


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 27, 2007)

You seem to be using the grenade-spamming technique quite a lot. Do you do it only in this map or most of the time?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hitboxx which net connection do u have.I have 500 home from BSNL so i can't play online is 256Kbs enough for online play.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 27, 2007)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> You seem to be using the grenade-spamming technique quite a lot. Do you do it only in this map or most of the time?


 Oh you mean from the video..., no, not always, that was just a hasty session to get to show the video to the people here. And nade spams? How dare you...?

I'm on Rank 55 and I get 3 nades and I use them. I exactly know all the spawn points in all maps and I throw the nades there. But yes, people get bothered by this in the servers too 

@Harvik, yes, 256 is enough to play, but you need to adjust your gameplay to high ping (160~250) if you plan on playing in UK/Europe servers. You get a lower ping on Singapore servers but you get mad people there


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2007)

what about on a 128kbps conn?? i don't think it'll work...


----------



## Riteshonline (Dec 29, 2007)

Hitboxx said:


> Just got CoD4 and hit it online., I was totally blown away, what an experience, so much depth in the gameplay, the ranks, the unlockables and all..dammit, I'm so in love with it
> 
> This is the best online shooter out there as of today, period. (atleast in my opinion)



which edition u have? means Collectores edition or Normal.and from where u buy this game



nish_higher said:


> just finished the game.now moving to multiplayer




Which edition u have??


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hitboxx said:


> @Harvik, yes, 256 is enough to play, but you need to adjust your gameplay to high ping (160~250) if you plan on playing in UK/Europe servers. You get a lower ping on Singapore servers but you get mad people there



Thanks for the answer.I'll be soon upgrading to 256Kbps unlimited connection.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 31, 2007)

got the game y'day.
mann,SP is good,had already played it with...............
but MP is awesome.it kicks TF2 and IMO CS too.
where is COD5???


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 1, 2008)

COD5 will be console only and is yet to release


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 6, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0iAb81h1bM&feature=related


how did he do this ??

anyone here ??/


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 6, 2008)

Finished it well under a day....just could not get my hands off the game once i installed it....... awesome single player......wished it was a bit longer.....
neways waiting for COD5


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 6, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0iAb81h1bM&feature=related
> 
> 
> how did he do this ??
> ...


PB can be easily beaten, it isnt completely hackproof but just enough.

I would say, hacking sux, don't do it man, its gay, besides you wouldn't really appreciate the game, you may enjoy once a while, but it will still suck. _I hate hackers_.

Edit: And not to forget _global bans_ if you're caught.


----------

